# Article: Urban Farming in North Portland's St. Johns neighborhood



## rabbitgeek (Jun 14, 2011)

Article: Urban Farming in North Portland's St. Johns neighborhood
http://www.oregonlive.com/portland/index.ssf/2011/06/urban_farming_in_north_portlan.html

Have a good day!


----------

